# 2009 Open Range 399Bhs For Sale



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We have decided to sell our fiver...we are doing more tent camping (our kids are very active in Scouting) and are simply not using it much. Here are the details:

This is a quad bunk, four seasons rig with five slideouts. It weighs in (loaded) around 12K lbs. I pull it with a 2006 Dodge Ram 2500 Megacab diesel.

It includes a Fifth Airborne Sidewinder pin box (for short bed trucks)
Generator prep, BRAND NEW Goodyear Marathon E-rated tires (put on last week), NEW TV in the living area (Vizio...major upgrade from the original), all other options offered are on this rig (including the dual-paned windows).

It has been stored in a three-sides covered storage facility since new. The rig still looks brand new inside and out.

If you need a hitch with it, I have a Reese Select Plus 18K hitch that I'll sell with it. I might even consider selling my truck (it's an extra vehicle for us), but not until AFTER I sell the rig.

The unit is in Austin, Texas. I'm asking $36,000 firm.

Email me with questions at [email protected] More photos can be provided as needed!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Sweet fiver.....looked at one similar to that last week at CW....very well put together...good luck with the sale!!!---Mike


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

mmblantz said:


> Sweet fiver.....looked at one similar to that last week at CW....very well put together...good luck with the sale!!!---Mike


Thanks...we have enjoyed it. I'm hoping another fun-loving family will snatch it up!


----------

